
Does the increased time before going public stop you from working for a Unicorn? - chollida1
Slack just raised a bunch of new money and its CEO had this comment about it... &quot;It’s a strange world. If it was 10 years ago we’d be public by now,&quot; said Butterfield, but going public is not what unicorns do these days, so Slack isn&#x27;t doing it.&quot;<p>I&#x27;m trying to organize my thoughts around how to think about the increased time that unicorns are spending as private companies.
======
pinewurst
I think it's a tradeoff between:

\- a potentially earlier monetization event where the shares might not be
above water when lockouts expire

and

\- a potentially later monetization even where the hype would hopefully keep
the shares high enough to be valuable after the lockout period

That being said, anyone who joins a startup thinking their options/shares have
assured value is a fool. My own personal experience netted me a few K in
exchange for a lot of anguish.

